# RR: 41. Shostakovich: Symphony No. 5 in D minor, op. 47



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)










2.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1979, live from Tokyo)










3.	Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1966)










4.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concergebouw Orchestra	(1981)










5.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)










6.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)










7.	M. Shostakovich (cond.), USSR Symphony Orchestra	(1977)










8.	Rostropovich (cond.), National Symphony Orchestra	(1983)










9.	Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)










10.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978, live from Vienna)*










Condensed Listing: 
1.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1959)
2.	Bernstein (cond.), New York Philharmonic Orchestra	(1979, live from Tokyo)
3.	Previn (cond.), London Symphony Orchestra	(1966)
4.	Haitink (cond.), Royal Concergebouw Orchestra	(1981)
5.	Ančerl (cond.), Czech Philharmonic Orchestra	(1961)
6.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1984)
7.	M. Shostakovich (cond.), USSR Symphony Orchestra	(1977)
8.	Rostropovich (cond.), National Symphony Orchestra	(1983)
9.	Kondrashin (cond.), Moscow Philharmonic Orchestra	(1975)
10.	Mravinsky (cond.), Leningrad Philharmonic Orchestra	(1978, live from Vienna)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

